# Michael's security breach



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't know about it, and thought maybe you folks hadn't heard about it, either.

It does really irk (that's the nice word) me that I was not notified by them at all -- since I am on their e-mail list -- and their CEO made a statement about it last January and is only now confirming it.

http://mashable.com/2014/04/18/michaels-breach-3-million-cards/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am on their e-mail list but have never bought from them on line and in the store it has only been with cash. Makes me glad!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm starting to try to use cash when I have to shop. This situation is really getting bad - and now this heartbleed new one. I'm starting to wonder if there is anywhere where it's safe to use credit cards at all.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm going the cash route too.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> I didn't know about it, and thought maybe you folks hadn't heard about it, either.
> 
> It does really irk (that's the nice word) me that I was not notified by them at all -- since I am on their e-mail list -- and their CEO made a statement about it last January and is only now confirming it.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/04/18/michaels-breach-3-million-cards/


 It was all over the Chicago news when it happened. Isn't it funny how they can send never ending sale e-mails but never the fact that your financial security may have been breached? I was told by store management that our local store was not compromised.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

List of stores affected.

http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/news/documents/2014/04/18/US-Michaels-Stores-List-4-17-14.pdf


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. After seeing the list, it would have been easier to list the stores that were not affected!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have stopped using my cr. card for a lot of things. Ordering on line a person doesn't hardly have much choice. I notified the utility companies to start sending me a paper bill. I will use on line pay in emergencies. "Forgetting" what day it is. Otherwise it is a stamp. Yes, you have to pay for the stamp but a stamp may be cheaper then having someone whip out you bank account.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

My bank sent me a new debit card stating that my current one was at risk but never said from which vendor. I had also shopped at Target who had the same issue old unprotected software.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> List of stores affected.
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/news/documents/2014/04/18/US-Michaels-Stores-List-4-17-14.pdf


Wow! I would guess it's all the Michael's stores. I hate using CC anymore. You're just not safe using them anywhere.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Another thing that I hate... A Winn Dixie grocery just opened by me replacing a Sweet Bay Store. They require you to have a "rewards" card in order to get the sale prices. So they have all of your personal information on file and track your purchases. I don't like being monitored in this way, and if they get hacked, they have everything.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

I heard about Michael's, about the same time as Target's breach. 
I think I posted it on KP,but many people said they hadn't heard about Michaels


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> I didn't know about it, and thought maybe you folks hadn't heard about it, either.
> 
> It does really irk (that's the nice word) me that I was not notified by them at all -- since I am on their e-mail list -- and their CEO made a statement about it last January and is only now confirming it.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/04/18/michaels-breach-3-million-cards/


Interesting..... I just got a notice from my bank saying my debit card had been compromised. May be not Michael's guess I should use cash from now on


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

mswine said:


> Another thing that I hate... A Winn Dixie grocery just opened by me replacing a Sweet Bay Store. They require you to have a "rewards" card in order to get the sale prices. So they have all of your personal information on file and track your purchases. I don't like being monitored in this way, and if they get hacked, they have everything.


Hmmmmmm. This is something to consider. Dang, it's a scary world. If these creeps would put their brains to an honest living the world would be so much better for it.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Guess I will have to start using the Michaels gift cards I received awhile back. Which makes me think . . . How about buying Michaels gift cards at the grocery store and using them. At my store that would get me double (and sometimes four times) cents off gas at their station. I sometimes do that when I am going to spend a bunch at Home Depot. Of course, as was previously stated, the grocery store has all my info in THEIR computer, most likely to be messed with eventually if it hasn't been already


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I have stopped using my cr. card for a lot of things. Ordering on line a person doesn't hardly have much choice. I notified the utility companies to start sending me a paper bill. I will use on line pay in emergencies. "Forgetting" what day it is. Otherwise it is a stamp. Yes, you have to pay for the stamp but a stamp may be cheaper then having someone whip out you bank account.


You and I are of the same thinking - I pay my bills with a stamp, envelope and a check. But I did (once - many years ago) loose a check in the mail and had to stop the check, but I believe the mail is the best with all these secrutiy breaches. Can't trust anybody anymore - these security breaches (in my opinion) are coming from people who do not want to work for a living while the rest of us had to.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

And gift cards can be used online. I have one credit card designated for on line purchases only. I asked cc company to put a $250 limit on it. Last year I had to change everything 3 times because of breaches. It is a major hassle. But the world is going electronic. Even my doctors office. Pre appointment "assessment" is done online a week before visit.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> List of stores affected.
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/news/documents/2014/04/18/US-Michaels-Stores-List-4-17-14.pdf


Thanks for this info!!! My bank called me & told me my card was one that was breached in Dec. Of course, I was buying Christmas gifts. Now it is cash only!! I have not had any problems...YET... but who knows. I have had my card changed & it is my understanding that just the old card is in danger. Since that doesn't exist anymore, I hope things are ok. There goes one more liberty down the tube. The convenience of using a card versus cash not longer is a convenience. It is a nightmare!! I just wish these people (they can't be stupid) who do these things would set their minds to doing good. Just think what a wonderful world this could be.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> List of stores affected.
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/news/documents/2014/04/18/US-Michaels-Stores-List-4-17-14.pdf


Yeah! My store is listed but I shopped there months after the dates listed. I normally use cash and that one time, I used a card.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! When well this ever end.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I was informed by my bank about this Friday. The person I spoke could (would) not give me much info. I went to my bank and the banker asked if I shop at Michael's as they were hacked. He didn't know when though.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz, I LOVE your avitar


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

mswine said:


> Another thing that I hate... A Winn Dixie grocery just opened by me replacing a Sweet Bay Store. They require you to have a "rewards" card in order to get the sale prices. So they have all of your personal information on file and track your purchases. I don't like being monitored in this way, and if they get hacked, they have everything.


Yeah -- Safeway, especially -- but others, too have done this for years. I figure that if they can afford to put things out at the lower prices, then they CAN afford to even if they don't have all our info.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> BeadsbyBeadz, I LOVE your avitar


Thanks, it was in an email my cousin sent me and I couldn't resist using it!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

About two years ago, I was getting book shipments from Harlequin Reader Service. I received a shipment that was all taped up which was unusual. I opened and not all the books were in it, some things that should have come with it were not there. Oddest of all was that there was a tin can lid in the package. I let Harlequin know and they sent me a new shipment. I have thought that someone with the USPS did this. How else could it have happened? Guess you can't trust anyone in this day and age.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> List of stores affected.
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/news/documents/2014/04/18/US-Michaels-Stores-List-4-17-14.pdf


Your list says MY Michael's was hit also! Guess I go the cash route also!


----------



## Mikaiyawa (Mar 1, 2013)

when the mess with Target stores hit our news ran a list of all the places also having issues with the same hack.

Michael's was on the list.

We have to online bank, so I was checking things daily, but had to ASK not once not twice but three times before the bank would bother sending a new card out.

Now they are doing robot calls saying I have a new card coming because of "breaches" :roll: little late doncha think?


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

the breach was at one of Michaels sister stores, Aaron Brothers. they are owned by the same company. I believe, and may be wrong, it was in Washington state.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Cash never fails!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I now have cards from our Post Office. They are 'travel cards' called 'load'n'go'. You load them with x$ and you can use them as eftpos or direct debit (for paying for newspaper delivery). You can also use them online. Your name is NOT on this card, you are called a Valued Cardholder.
I have a cash only card for withdrawals from bank. I had been breached by un-named companies 4 times and was pretty fed-up.


----------



## Mikaiyawa (Mar 1, 2013)

after 4 runs in a short time I'd be fed up too. and very good solution, we may end up going to that or something like it.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Something must happen soon - changes must be made. I've talked to so many at local stores, friends, those I encounter in business, etc., and we've all determined that using cash is the only way to protect yourself - and full protection could be years down the road if you've had your information stolen. Someone or plural someones have filed their Federal taxes two different years using my SSN which my CPA tells me was obtained when my credit was hacked at Target, TJMaxx, etc. They tell you to file early so this doesn't happen then the Federal government delays final instructions to financial institutions and they can't get information out until 15 February as happened for 2013's taxes. I just had Capital One allow another wretch to call in with ill gotten information from a credit hack and change my credit card information to their name and address! I got ready to buy and was declined. When I called Capital One the security person says, "Now how did this happen?" My answer was, "you're Capital One's security representative, how did it happen?" If you have not already, please put passwords on your credit accounts - no changes can be made unless not only are all usual security questions verified by them but also the password given. At least we have that much power. Oh....and as for the taxes, my CPA tells me there is a password that can be 'given' to you by the IRS but you can't request it! What? Isn't this a government agency 'of the people and for the people' and we pay their salaries? Talk about a problem for the banking industry - which in turn will spread to all aspects of the economy - lack of confidence in them as well as the government is it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I have stopped using my cr. card for a lot of things. Ordering on line a person doesn't hardly have much choice. I notified the utility companies to start sending me a paper bill. I will use on line pay in emergencies. "Forgetting" what day it is. Otherwise it is a stamp. Yes, you have to pay for the stamp but a stamp may be cheaper then having someone whip out you bank account.


the stamp doesn't make you any safer. I sent a car payment with a personal check enclosed. I personally put it in the mail slot at the post office. when I rcv'd a late notice on my car payment I checked my bank to find my account overdrawn by $300.00. I called the police. it turns out 'somehow' my posted bill had fallen into the hands of a thief who had 'bleached' my check and written it out to himself to clean out my account. it was eventually corrected but we ate crackers and water for about a week.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

eneurian said:


> the stamp doesn't make you any safer. I sent a car payment with a personal check enclosed. I personally put it in the mail slot at the post office. when I rcv'd a late notice on my car payment I checked my bank to find my account overdrawn by $300.00. I called the police. it turns out 'somehow' my posted bill had fallen into the hands of a thief who had 'bleached' my check and written it out to himself to clean out my account. it was eventually corrected but we ate crackers and water for about a week.


I've often thought that no matter what is used, invented, or devised there is someone who can defeat it's original purpose. The shame is when IRS, postal or other employees in responsible positions are the thieves and intending on doing us harm. I have no doubt that the majority of all persons in those positions are honest and trustworthy but it seems there will always be one - what's that old saying about one rotten apple spoiling the barrel? When fear drives our spending habits, the economy suffers and therefore our country suffers. For years (I'm not just writing about the present administration to be perfectly clear here) there has been a disregard for how our personal credit is handled resulting in the present situation. I would love to know the percentage of persons illegally using a SSN to file taxes without being caught - the government is therefore paying out treasury funds to the one illegally using the SSN and then to the one filing their taxes legally (which is why I always never have a refund due) or how many illegally use someone else's credit information without being caught? They get the merchandise, you get the bill, you contact your credit card company and the charges are deleted from your account. We're all paying for these thieves by them taking Federal treasury funds (you pay taxes) or by getting goods or services they don't pay for and you have dismissed from your account. I can only assume it's billions of dollars - and we're all paying either through our tax payments or in higher interest rates charged to cover these thefts.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

mswine said:


> Another thing that I hate... A Winn Dixie grocery just opened by me replacing a Sweet Bay Store. They require you to have a "rewards" card in order to get the sale prices. So they have all of your personal information on file and track your purchases. I don't like being monitored in this way, and if they get hacked, they have everything.


When I register for a rewards card like that I only give them the information that can be found in a phone book. If they ask for a birthdate, I always accidentally key the wrong date and year a digit or two off. I never give a SS# and if they need it I give them my brother's who has been dead for 10 years. And I only use the card for the sale purchases and have my other purchases rung up separately. I don't care if they track what sale items I buy because I really don't buy that many and usually the same ones over and over - like toilet paper! Haven't had anyone question the info I've given and my real info is protected.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

One thing I did was set it up online that I am emailed every time a purchase over one dollar is made on my credit card. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Something must happen soon - changes must be made. [\quote]
> 
> Indeed, something must be done. And it must be done by the banks and credit card makers. We in the US need to be able to have "chip and PIN" cards like about 90% of the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree, It would have been MUCH EASIER to read which stores were NOT affected - but most likely ALLL the Michael's stores were compromised !!!!!!!! HOW does this happen??? is it the STORE EMPLOYEES !!!???? just asking ???



Yarnie.One said:


> List of stores affected.
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/news/documents/2014/04/18/US-Michaels-Stores-List-4-17-14.pdf


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't feel that safe when I carry enough cash to do grocery shopping. I walk with a cane and I am not very fast. I guess we just have to take a deep breath and do what is best for each of us.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

oops entered twice.


----------

